# [AfterEffects] Glänzende Schrift



## BWF (22. Oktober 2003)

*Glänzende Schrift in After Effects?*

Wie kann man in After Effects so glänzende Schrift machen wie z.b. in der neuen AOL-Werbung? Also dass so ein Glanzstreifen über die Schrift läuft? Wäre nett, wenn das einer wüsste.

Danke.


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2003)

Leider kann ich Dir nicht 100% Antwort geben. Soweit ich AfterEffects kenne, kannst Du dort ja im "3D" Modus Lichter setzen. Dieses musst Du eben an der Schrift verbei laufen lassen.

Einfacher würde es mit einem 3D Programm wie Cinema4D (6CE+ gibts schon für 99Euro) gehen.


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2003)

Sowas wie hier: Gemacht mit Cinema4D 6CE+ in 5min!

(Quicktime-Movie gezippt)


----------



## BWF (23. Oktober 2003)

Danke, werd mal schauen, wie ichs hinbekomme.


----------



## goela (13. November 2003)

Hier ist ein entsprechendes Tutorial wie Du es in AE machen kannst!

Link


----------



## BWF (15. November 2003)

danke, sehr gut.


----------

